# is there a Model train PC game?



## possumlips

Can someone recomend a good model train sim for the computer? I've looked on ebay and Amazon but most are either several years old and have out dated graphics or not the model train sim but real train sim games. I 'd like one with good 3-d graphics that will let you build your own layout, add trees,tunnels,buildings etc.Maybe even let your layout run as a screen saver would be nice. thanks for any info...jesse


----------



## alman

possumlips said:


> Can someone recomend a good model train sim for the computer? I've looked on ebay and Amazon but most are either several years old and have out dated graphics or not the model train sim but real train sim games. I 'd like one with good 3-d graphics that will let you build your own layout, add trees,tunnels,buildings etc.Maybe even let your layout run as a screen saver would be nice. thanks for any info...jesse



Great idea!


----------



## Gameboy900

2 best are Train Simulator 2013 on Steam and Trainz Simulator 12. In my opinion, Train Simulator 2013 is better for driving trains because the graphics are superior and all the cabs have interiors. Trainz Simulator 12 is easier for building your own routes. 

Trainz Simulator 12
Train Simulator 2012

EDIT: Sorry, just noticed you wanted a model train sim, these are all real.


----------



## Gameboy900

If you are looking for a Model Train simulator then My First Train Set might be a good game. It is by the same makers of Trainz Simulator 12. But keep in mind that the game is geared towards little kids.


----------



## possumlips

Gameboy900 said:


> If you are looking for a Model Train simulator then My First Train Set might be a good game. It is by the same makers of Trainz Simulator 12. But keep in mind that the game is geared towards little kids.


I found it for only $10 on Amazon as a download and may go for it. But now i'm thinking of go ahead and getting the real train sim also. I have a good gaming computer so i wanted great 3-d graphics, something i could layout with different veiw options.thanks everyone for pointing me in the right direction....jesse


----------



## broox

i got "drive a steam engine" (or somethig similar) on the steam store for $2 when it was on sale. it is all 3D too, but not too taxing on the older PC's. Was good fun for the dollars spent. I think you could buy more trains/routes also.

edit. this isnt a model train game.


----------



## broox

Gameboy900 said:


> If you are looking for a Model Train simulator then My First Train Set might be a good game. It is by the same makers of Trainz Simulator 12. But keep in mind that the game is geared towards little kids.


Will look out for that, my kid might get into it.


----------



## sanepilot

*train sim*

Hi,all..I`ll throw this in the mix. Sure some or if not all have heard of it. It`s called CATRAIN. Free download. You can build your own layout,put everything in the way of track work before you actually build it.Not sure of buildings as I just used it for trackwork. Has some trains layouts already made up.
Type in Catrain in your search engine.Hope someone might like to know..

Have fun,sanepilot


----------



## possumlips

I downloaded "My 1st trainset" about 6 hours ago for $9.99 off Amazon and i can already tell i'll be bored with it soon.Only 3 rooms in a house and the garage to lay out a track, no outside layouts. It does have pretty good graphics and alot of camera angles but doesn't have much play value for a adult.It reminds me of a sega dreamcast game "Toy Commander" graphic wise.Glad i didn't pay much for it.Going to look now at the real train sims and see which have the best realistic graphics.Thanks for the heads up on those by the way.


----------



## vic2367

i have Train Simulator 2012,,pretty good game sim ,,with lots of add ons ,,paid and free,,


----------



## possumlips

vic2367 said:


> i have Train Simulator 2012,,pretty good game sim ,,with lots of add ons ,,paid and free,,


I bought Railroad Simulator powered by Trainz 12 the other day for about $40 from walmart.com and today I bought 5 new Loco's that were onsale at Simulator Central for $4.99 each.I guess a model railroad sim like "my first trainset" wasn't what I was looking for after all.I like Trainz 12 but they don't give you many routes in the game and I didn't see many forsale.Mostly Europe, maybe 2 U.S. routes. Actually only about 3 at that website forsale for download.I tried doing a search for addons on Amazon and Ebay but no luck.I was hoping for a northwest area route.I think the game has 4 U.S. ones built in. One Appalachian coal route and a southwest desert one I know for sure.Anybody know of a good website to download addons for TRAINZ series sims,let me know.Thanks....jesse


----------



## john65002

Alright, first if I may ask, why Trainz? I never liked Trainz because of lack of graphics and programming. Myself, I use Rail Simulator. Sure, the trains cost more, but the graphics and animation is so much better detailed. The trains are made by many people out there and you can even make one yourself. However, Trainz does not offer many different maps. I'm sure there is mods out there somewhere, but that's where you can get into virus's and stuff.


----------



## possumlips

john65002 said:


> Alright, first if I may ask, why Trainz? I never liked Trainz because of lack of graphics and programming. Myself, I use Rail Simulator. Sure, the trains cost more, but the graphics and animation is so much better detailed. The trains are made by many people out there and you can even make one yourself. However, Trainz does not offer many different maps. I'm sure there is mods out there somewhere, but that's where you can get into virus's and stuff.


It was the only one walmart had but i'll look for Rail sim on Amazon or Ebay.I have several tank and sub sims, no reason not to have another railroad one.Thanks for recommendation.


----------



## john65002

I bought mine online. Never have seen Rail Simulator at Wal-Mart. Watch some videos, you will be impressed.


----------



## possumlips

I might have messed up.I ordered Train Simulator 2013 from Amazon for $29 free shipping and came back here and it was suppose to be rail Simulator. Owell, it was rated better than the Trainz 2012 I got.I also noticed that my 1st game is named "Railroad Simulator powered by Trainz 12". I didn't notice this till I went to register at Auran and a list dropped down. Getting old. Gonna have to start writing stuff like that down.


----------



## john65002

O well, you might like it better. Don't know unless you try.


----------

